# Copper trays



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2007)

I bought a few used copper trays from Rhode Island Red and in the process of restoring them w/ a home-made acid bath using vinegar and salt. That takes the tarnish off and leaves a nice color but the finish is dull/flat. I used a silver cleaner to shine the finish but the color turns a little grayer. Can anyone recommend a good finish treatment to get a shiny copper finish? Thanx.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh, and not Chlorine bleach and ammonia!


----------



## gonewild (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't think copper will stay shiny even if you put in the effort to polish it.


----------



## Heather (Apr 27, 2007)

They were a dull/flat copper finish when they were new, Eric. See Smith and Hawken's catalog.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 27, 2007)

I found this advice here http://www.preservation.gc.ca/howto/articles/brass-copper_e.asp

"A mild polish, such as jeweller's cloth, is recommended for most mildly tarnished copper, brass and bronze pieces. The cloth contains a fine abrasive, but even so excess metal can be removed by rubbing too hard. Use a more abrasive polish, such as liquid metal polish, only if using the cloth is ineffective. Most polishes leave a blackish residue, which can be removed by softly polishing with a plain piece of flannelette.

Polishing should be done only if the surface can be protected from tarnishing again. There is no point in polishing away material from the surface if tarnish is allowed to reform. Wax coatings offer some protection and can reduce the need for frequent cleaning or polishing. A suitable coating can be made by combining equal parts mineral spirits (for example, Shellsol or Varsol) with a bleached paste wax such as Renaissance wax or a high-quality, white furniture wax. The mixture should be stored in a tightly sealed jar.

To apply, wipe or brush the wax mixture over the object. Then, set it aside so the solvent can evaporate. Be careful to apply it evenly. If the article does not contain wood, ivory or other heat-sensitive material, a hair dryer can be used to melt the wax, ensuring that it gets into recessed areas. Blot away excess wax with tissues while it is still warm. Once the wax sets, buff the object with a clean, lint-free soft cloth.

To remove the wax, use mineral spirits. Be sure to do this only in a well-ventilated room and wear rubber gloves to protect your skin. Small amounts of leftover solvent (or solvent-saturated cleaning cloths) can be disposed of by letting them evaporate until they are dry in a well-ventilated area. Then, put the solid residues in plastic bags and dispose of them.

An application of lacquer is sometimes advisable for objects that will be handled regularly or are exposed to high humidity, pollutants, etc. It is advisable to have this done by a specialist because a poorly applied coating can be disfiguring and does not provide adequate protection."


----------



## Marco (Apr 27, 2007)

salt and lemon juice...well lemon juice first than the salt....


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 27, 2007)

Marco said:


> salt and lemon juice...well lemon juice first than the salt....


 I prefer lime...oh...wait...this isn't a tequila thread


----------



## Candace (Apr 27, 2007)

The trays are going to be used with water, so polishing them to a shine will be a lot of work when they're going to quickly tarnish again. I actually prefer the look of weathered copper to shiny, new copper.


----------



## Marco (Apr 27, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> I prefer lime...oh...wait...this isn't a tequila thread



Cheers Ron


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanx. It will take a couple of days to strip and polish each one then I'l try the wax coating. I'll post the results.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 27, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Thanx. It will take a couple of days to strip and polish each one then I'l try the wax coating. I'll post the results.



I think there is also a spray on finish for copper that is permanent also.


----------



## L I Jane (Apr 27, 2007)

Jeez, Ron if you want to do all that work--contact me I'm sure I could find something for you to clean & polish.


----------



## Ray (Apr 30, 2007)

Have you considered a polyurethane spray to preserve the appearance after polishing?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm looking for a final coating that will stand up to watering plants inside. The wax sounds like a cool idea.


----------

